# Possible use of CWMR for Bionic?



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.forums.acsyndicate.net/s...rap-Recovery-(ClockworkMod)?p=10924#post10924

What ya think?


----------



## Matt4542 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am currently working on this, my friend.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Doesn't work. Soft bricked. Thank god I could get adb to delete the files added.


----------



## Matt4542 (Jun 6, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Doesn't work. Soft bricked. Thank god I could get adb to delete the files added.


The application doesn't softbrick. I've used it multiple times on my Bionic playing around with things. That was your own error.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Got it. I figured out why


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

So this is confirmed to be working on the Bionic?


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

We dont have a proper sbf... you guys dont go brickin your phones


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

No I didn't make it work. I figured what I did wrong to soft brick. I had multi things happening I got a little to risky


----------



## 0mie (Jul 23, 2011)

emailed koush, I live 10-15min from him...so we might meet up and work on it (well he will, I am just providing the phone haha)


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Any news on the koush meeting


----------

